# Time for a Paint Job - Ideas Welcomed.



## chad1376 (Dec 25, 2011)

'Vegas summer is here, which means my riding is over for several months. This gives me time for a teardown and new paint job. I have House of Kolor automotive primer and clear coat from a previous bike paint job. I just need to decide on a base coat color.

Also, I have the capability for stripping and powder coating any of the components at home (except the frame and rims). Stripping the forks or hubs and changing up the color is not out of the question either.

My frame is a Fetish Fixation and is currently plastered with gawd-awfull graphics and plenty of scuffs and chips down to bare aluminum. I'd like to do something clean and conservative (plain 'ol white, or maybe battleship grey)...but I'm not committed to anything yet.

Soooo.....Give me some ideas!


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 25, 2011)

For referance, below is a paint job I did for a Nashbar X frame and also some powdercoated components I did for a fixed gear project.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Funny you posted that because that's the same green I was going to suggest. Not exactly conservative but I love that color. Otherwise, I think that the grey with red bits and pieces would but conservative enough or the white like you also said. I always liked white bikes with red accents. Grey and blue has always looked good in my book too.


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 25, 2011)

I do like the grey and red idea. I think if I still have a few black bits here and there, it would still look OK. 

The green fade was a PITA since I'm not a super experienced painter. Grey would hide paint goofs and dings nicely. Harbor Freight has red powder coat, so I wouldn't need to make a special order.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

That green is sick. CHUM would approve. When I get the monies(i.e. never) I am doing flat black frame/fork and flourecent green accents: hydro hose, decals, and try and find some lock-on flourecent green grips. That **** is gonna be pimp. All white bikes freak me out since I'm used to that being a ghost bike. If you're going grey I'd say get some hot pink accents. That would be dope.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Here is a frame I have that's dark grey (called smoke black) with red graphics. Maybe some day I'll get'er built. I love this color combo....


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Don't lie, you just wanted to post a picture of your sweet ass Siren to make me jealous.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

hahaha...busted.


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 25, 2011)

Here's a good grey/red combo that's inspiring... Hmmmm..Yellow Calipers on a bike :skep:.....Na.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yellow no, the rest is SWEET!


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 25, 2011)

OK - the Porsche sold me. I'm done deciding. Here's the plan:

*GREY (PAINT)*
Frame
Fork Lowers
Grips (no I'm not going to paint my grips)

*RED (POWDER COAT)*
Fork Crown
Stem
Seat Clamp
Hubs
Rims (maybe, if they fit in my oven..or just new red rims)
Brake Levers
Cables
Bottle Cage
Front QR Lever
Crank

*ORIGINAL PART FINISH (MOSTLY BLACK)*
Seatpost
Brake Calipers
Handlebars
Headset and Spacers and Cap
Seat

I guess I've beat this topic into the ground. I'll post some progress pic's when I get started.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Can't wait. Wish I had the stuff and skills to change up colors that easily. I want to change the color of my RockHopper but doing so will void my lifetime warranty, unless done by an authorized powdercoater and there's only one in the country authorized by Specialized.


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

i'm liking the colors in the background of your original pic....sage green on the bug and sky blue on the truck.

subtle variation of what shiggy used to post here.


----------



## Neiliosis (Jun 18, 2012)

I think a gloss hunter green would do it justice.


----------



## asmallsol (Sep 20, 2007)

Here was my DIY paintjob:










Out of all the bikes that I have including some pretty pricey/nice build road bikes, SS, ect, this one gets the most looks/comments


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

asmallsol said:


> Here was my DIY paintjob:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's probably because it looks like a cow


----------



## MtnHound (May 20, 2012)

Moo


----------



## asmallsol (Sep 20, 2007)

Its Cow-bon fiber. She really "steers" well, so ensure to MOOOve out of my way when I near.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

That bike is udderly outrageous. No bull about it.


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 25, 2011)

That frame does look beefy. I'll bet you can cream other riders on it.

Hmm, maybe I could go stupid wild with mine - it is just a beater frame.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Boy, we're really milking these jokes.


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

that paint scheme is udderly fantastic... are the black spots exposed carbon fiber?


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

Years ago I had my Marin Indian Fire Trail painted in "horizon linear fade" a la Klein. It looked pink from the front but purple from the back (hey, it was the 90's!).

EDIT: a lot like this http://m.wacko007.pinkbike.com/album/Klein-Attitude-92-Horizon-Linear-Fade/


----------



## asmallsol (Sep 20, 2007)

Ltdan12a said:


> that paint scheme is udderly fantastic... are the black spots exposed carbon fiber?


Yes, I carefully ripped painters tape mask the areas off, then painted everything white.


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 25, 2011)

R+P+K said:


> Years ago I had my Marin Indian Fire Trail painted in "horizon linear fade" a la Klein. It looked pink from the front but purple from the back (hey, it was the 90's!).
> 
> EDIT: a lot like this Mountain Biking Photos - Pinkbike


Klein's were the inspiration for my green bike.

HOK also has "flip-flop" paints that change color, depending on the angle. Unfortunately, I don't think I my painting skills are up to par for these.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

no skills needed, the colour flips itself, just shoot the whole thing in whatever combo you want and wait for it to dry.
there were a couple companies that did colour flip (also called "chameleon") in spray cans. less consistent results but hell... unless you're hoping for pro results I'm sure you can manage it.


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 25, 2011)

After nearly 2-months, I decided it's time to get busy with this project. I still have about a month before it's cool enough to enjoy riding.

I stripped the paint, and decided I really like the bare aluminum,so I gave it a quick scuff with a Scotch Brite pad. What better way to avoid paint scratches than forgo the paint altogether? I know it will begin to oxidize and look dull, but I think a periodic once-over with the pad will keep it looking decent.

Now, on to the parts. I could:
a) just slap it all back together and be done with it.
b) bead blast everything and have 100% ugly aluminum logoless bike
c) bead blast and add some select powdercoat color accents

Also, I had and idea that is either brilliant, or really stupid. I ground off the shift cable bosses, but stopped short of the rear brake bosses. Instead I tapped the holes with a 3/8-24 thread to make some handy-dandy Co2 cartridge holders. I've never seen it done before,so I'm claiming the idea as mine.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Polish that sucker up and do a clear candy apple red powdercoat on it.

edit...since the previous colour was red(ish) maybe try a clear green?


----------



## straw (Nov 9, 2004)

Nubster said:


> Funny you posted that because that's the same green I was going to suggest. Not exactly conservative but I love that color. Otherwise, I think that the grey with red bits and pieces would but conservative enough or the white like you also said. I always liked white bikes with red accents. Grey and blue has always looked good in my book too.


+1 for the green. I've been looking long and hard at the Ibis tranny for a ss in the same green. Took one for a ride and it was a real sharp color plus it was a great bike.


----------



## straw (Nov 9, 2004)

monzie said:


> Don't lie, you just wanted to post a picture of your sweet ass Siren to make me jealous.


Totally agree that's one sweet frame


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

You should get a matte clear powdercoat to prevent oxidation.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Why stop riding in the summer? Can you ride from 5:30 to 7 am? (I admit, I could not, but I don't live on the sun). They build high rises all summer long, they just change up their schedule. A recent thread was on MTBR a few months ago about early am riders. VERY impressive.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Ceramic Coated Walt Works*

View attachment 716614
I can't help myself when I run across a thread discussing finish options for a bike frame. This Walt Works has a titanium metallic ceramic. This finish changes in the sunlight. This is applied to a steel frame and performs equally well on Al, Ti, and Mg. The finish added 12g to overall weight.

(SPAM) I run a coating shop applying performance finishes to bikes and parts.


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 25, 2011)

Just read a post about this forum not having enough pictures and projects..so happens I'm actually doing something here:

1) I had the frame powder coated plain 'ol white for $80 - nothing too exciting.

2) Now I'm stripping and powder coating parts. I found an "anodized clear red" that looks great. Here's some pic's of current progress. New hubs are "cooking" now. I'll be building new wheels with 28h Syncros white rims tomorrow. I'll post more when I get there.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Bad ass.


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hubs are done, and wheels are built. The red matches the color of the red anno spoke nipples perfectly. I'm going to hate those white wheels though. They have a matte finish that is already covered with greasy fingerprints. The bike looks a little pink since my entire garage is covered in red powder.

I still need to do the cranks (red) along with the seatpost and bars (white).


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

No more C02 holders?


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 25, 2011)

zaskaranddriver said:


> No more C02 holders?


No, I didn't really like them all that much, so I ground them off. I like the clean seat stays better.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

No white spokes? 

I want to do a similar build,
but with blue ano bits. Interesting you are doing a red crank. I was thinking white with blue ss chainring for my build. Hard to find a white crank I like without making it white myself. Raceface and truvative seem to be the only white cranks. Both are dh cranks and heavy/overkill for my ss project. 

Prefer a shimano crank, but how well will stripping it and painting it white work? Durable finish? 

Just asking since you seem to have some good experience here.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice work you got there, chad1376!

Mind I ask how did to grind off all the tabs? It looks super clean!


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 25, 2011)

thickfog said:


> No white spokes?
> 
> I want to do a similar build,
> but with blue ano bits. Interesting you are doing a red crank. I was thinking white with blue ss chainring for my build. Hard to find a white crank I like without making it white myself. Raceface and truvative seem to be the only white cranks. Both are dh cranks and heavy/overkill for my ss project.
> ...


I thought about white spokes, but they cost about twice as much. I think the might look grungy very quickly too. I kind of wish I had used regular shiny spokes..oh well.

Honestly, I don't think regular paint would work very well on the cranks. I think it would quickly wear out from "heal rub". I've never been able to get a really nice finish from rattle can paint either. Pricey catalyzed automotive paint looks nice, but I think it would chip very easily on the cranks.


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 25, 2011)

Kaizer said:


> Nice work you got there, chad1376!
> 
> Mind I ask how did to grind off all the tabs? It looks super clean!


I used a pneumatic cut-off wheel followed by a 2" disksander. After getting close to the original tube, I switched to a flat file, then finally sandpaper. ..need to work slowly and carefully so as not to dig into the tube.

I'm thinking about grinding off the v-brake bosses from the fork too, but I'd have to dis-assemble and re-powder the fork...I dunno. That's a lot of work.


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 25, 2011)

OK, my first attempt on the crank is a fail. I was going to do red on the crank arm and white on the spider. The adhesive from the "special" powder coat tape ran all over the place. Also, I couldn't get the powder into the crack between the arm and spider. I tried sprinkling powder onto the hot crank and ended up with crap. :madman:.....back to the bead blaster to start over.:madmax:


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*White Cranks*

Examples of white cranks, Truvativ X9, XTR 960 & 970, X9 on Kish with blue accent. All coated with ceramic.



thickfog said:


> No white spokes?
> 
> I want to do a similar build,
> but with blue ano bits. Interesting you are doing a red crank. I was thinking white with blue ss chainring for my build. Hard to find a white crank I like without making it white myself. Raceface and truvative seem to be the only white cranks. Both are dh cranks and heavy/overkill for my ss project.
> ...


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks chad and crazy. I like threads like this. Not enough of them. Good ideas and neat things to see and think about.
Beats 29er vs 26er arguments and some of the other negative stuff.


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 25, 2011)

I re-stripped and successfully got my crank coated (just one color this time). Not as nice as Crazy8's cranks, but I'm happy with them. I also finished up the bottle cage, seat stem and handlebars. New stainless hardware is going everywhere. I'm drilling the heads for safety wire (just to be a geek.) Now I'm waiting on new brakes and headset to be shipped from CRC.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Can try a green frame with a lighter green 'snake skin' effect by using fishnet stockings with a couple of clear coats over the top:
"UPDATED w/Videos" How to spray paint snake skin scales on anything

If you want to get super creative, can throw a bit of pearl in the clear for an awesome finish.


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

That white and red is awesome! I like the seat post and what looks like new bolts in the stem! Nice detail!


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

more pick please


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Coming out really nice!


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm finally done and thought I'd post a few pics before I get the bike dirty. There's certainly no exotic or lightweight parts on the bike, but I'm really happy with the results.









I stripped and re-coated the fork lowers and dropped the travel down to 80mm while I was at it.









Surly 22t cog and tugnut w/ safety wire.









More safety wire. I've never had an issue with bolts coming loose, but safety wire looks cool, and it's fun to play with.


















New Elixer 1 brakes - and way overkill with 200mm front disk.









180 mm on the rear









More safety wire geekyness









New Specialized Clutch and Butcher 2.5" tires will hopefully work well in dry gravel washes.









De-logo'd levers via some isopropyl alcohol


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

you forgot to safety wire your pedals and chainring..


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

The safety wire brought back memories of when I was an aircraft mechanic..Unfortunately some of the way it's wired on the bike serves no function other than aesthetics because it doesn't actually provide the positive pull on the fasteners when one comes loose..It's just me nit picking, but the bike does look cool.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Haha I like the safety wire! Did you drill all the hardware yourself? I was looking for hardware for my Pugs and couldn't find a decent source for drilled bolts. I did find the jigs online but didn't want to buy one!


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes - my safety wire skills need work. I think my biggest problem was that I drilled the holes before I determined the location and orientation of the bolts, once torqued. My holes don't always line up to get the wire to "pull" the bolt head tight. I'm not really worried about losing bolts all over the trail, this was more an exersize in geekdom (and a chance to play with my safety wire pliers).

As far as drilling the holes, I just used a small drill-press vice, punched the hole location so the drill wouldn't slide off the head, and lots of cheap harbor freight drills. I probably got about two bolts drilled per bolt.


----------

